# Meet Enzo...



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, meet Enzo! He is a 2.5 year old Maine ****... still just a baby!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My experience is Maine Coons remain babies their entire life regardless of size, though they finish growing at about 5.
He's a lovely Boy and I'm sure he's a joy.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Enzo is quite a hansom guy. Nice lynx tips. 

Maine Coons are awesome. We have two.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Look at those ears, and that tummy


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Well nice to meet you Enzo! You are quite a feast for the eyes! Looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

He's one big purr-monster if you know what I mean!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Awwe what a cutie!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Enzo looks like he means business! What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Helloooooo handsome!!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

COMPLETELY stunning!!! What camera are you using? Those pictures are fantastic.


----------



## Kauri (Feb 19, 2012)

HANDSOME! Love those ears!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, reminds me of my childhood kitty. Absolutely beautiful. Know what he weighs?


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Cute!


----------

